# DH / FR Treffen im Frankenland



## SpongeBob (13. Mai 2006)

Servus 

Also da es ja nun jede Menge Lokal Touren etc. gibt, kam mir die Idee das auch mal im DDD Bereich zu machen. Also man trifft sich an verschiedenen Spots und hat einfach Freude am fahren. Höhenmeter sind auch dabei aber wören selbstverständlich per schieben überwunden 

So, wer Interesse hat kann sich ja mal melden und ein Terminvorschlag machen. Wäre doch super wenn es klappt


----------



## thaper (14. Mai 2006)

20.05. 11 uhr strassenbahnhaltestelle tiergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (14. Mai 2006)

Warum fahrt ihr alle immer so früh?

Ich wäre ehr für Sonntag ( 21.05. ) und dann 13.00 Uhr


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Warum fahrt ihr alle immer so früh?
> 
> Ich wäre ehr für Sonntag ( 21.05. ) und dann 13.00 Uhr



ja ... es bleibt doch lange hell


----------



## frontlinepunk (18. Mai 2006)

hey thaper... funzt deine shiver (bzw. deine bremse oder was da so gekracht hat) nun wieder...  ;-)


----------



## thaper (18. Mai 2006)

frontline kennen wir uns`??? ja shiver is ganz alles is ganz und funzt super nur den sattel müsst ich ma den joe fragen wa snu is der is mir weggebrochen und er hat ihn eingeschickt... naja ich hoffe ich krieg den morgen oder kann mir wer nen sattel + stütze leihen..... durchmesser um die 25 mm so 254mm falls es sowas gibt...
etz fällts mir ein du warst doch da dabei als die bremsaufnahme angrissen is oder? hatten shceiss geld gekostet...

ok termin samstag auf jeden ich bin so gen 12-13 uhr an der strabo unten oder addet mich einfach ma icq.... dann red mer dort weiter.... hier dauert s voll lang


----------



## SpongeBob (18. Mai 2006)

Warum hat die Jugend keine Gedult mehr


----------



## Tom:-) (19. Mai 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hat die Jugend keine Gedult mehr


 
warum soll sie? tas lepän isd och kruz gen'uch oda vill zu kurz zum varten.


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2006)

chleudert den purchen zu poten!


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2006)

- ter kleine chelm ist ein witerporst
- wie bitte? 
- ein WITERPORST!
- Ja, natürlich.
- solche purchen cheinen unperechenpar prutal vorzugehen. Plutperaucht.
- Oh, ähm... - Ich glaube, geraucht hat er auch.


----------



## frontlinepunk (19. Mai 2006)

schwanzus longus....

mit seiner frau inkontinenzia...


schöner film.....





ja, thaper, der bin ich ;-)
ja, das war ne üble sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (19. Mai 2006)

frontlinepunk schrieb:
			
		

> schwanzus longus....
> 
> mit seiner frau inkontinenzia...
> 
> ...



so trifft man sich wieder.... also mh naja erfahr erst später was mit meim sattel is und ohne sattel geh ich nur ungern fahren.... 
wg. verletzungsgefahr.. aua....


----------



## SpongeBob (20. Mai 2006)

Also 14.00 Uhr schaffe ich morgen net, ehr so 17.00 -18.00  Uhr


----------



## frontlinepunk (21. Mai 2006)

war gut...


----------



## thaper (21. Mai 2006)

frontlinepunk schrieb:
			
		

> war gut...



jap heut wars sehr schön mal wieder ein paar leute gesehn die man schon lange nimmer gesehn hat...


----------



## Andrea35 (22. Mai 2006)

Hallihallo
also mit eurem Getippsel komm ich ned ganz mit *lach* aber egal muss wohl am Alter liegen. 
Wollte nur mal wissen, wo ihr jetzt eigentlich gefahren seit????
Euch noch einen schönen Tag 
vlg Andrea


----------



## Coffee (22. Mai 2006)

wahrscheinlich garnicht, zumindest nciht zusammen ;-))

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (22. Mai 2006)

wir warn am schmausenbuck....


----------



## SpongeBob (22. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich garnicht, zumindest nciht zusammen ;-))
> 
> coffee



HeHe. So eine Frechheit


----------



## frontlinepunk (25. Mai 2006)

.....


----------



## frontlinepunk (25. Mai 2006)

was gibbet da nich zu verstehn? wir sind gefahren, halt mehr oder weniger zusammen  
was soll das denn mit dem alter?


----------



## thaper (25. Mai 2006)

komische leute hier heut wars eingentlich recht spaßig am buck haben bisi nen 6 meter gap weitergeschaufelt... mal guggen ob aus dem nochma was wird... ist schon ein bisi schwer  mit dem kleinen kicker^^ am ende bin ich noch an ner wurzel ausgerutscht und übern lenker gegangen toll etz tut mein bein weh und ich will fahren aber naja hoffentlich is des moin wieder halbwegs wech dann lässt sichs vllt. ertragen^^ ich bin übrigens morgen, samstag und vllt. auch sonntag am buck....

@frontlinepunk: kannst ja ma guggen wannste ma wieder zeit hast... hab übrigens neulich deinen kumpl da mitn bighit und der t8 getroffen am wöhrder see..


----------



## frontlinepunk (26. Mai 2006)

thaper schrieb:
			
		

> @frontlinepunk: kannst ja ma guggen wannste ma wieder zeit hast... hab übrigens neulich deinen kumpl da mitn bighit und der t8 getroffen am wöhrder see..



ach so, den kanntest du gar nicht!? ich dachte, ihr kennt euch alle untereinander... ich war mit meiner freundin ja erst zum zeiten mal am schmausenbuck (an dem tag an dem das mit deiner gabel passiert ist...) und wir haben uns das erste mal mit den ganzen jungs getroffen... das eine ist ein mitstudent meiner freundin (demo8, boxxer), ich kenn den auch nur daher...
ich dachte, dass wäre anders... ist das alles kompliziert!
ja mal schauen, wann es wieder geht, momentan isset so nass... unter der woche ist eher schlecht, ausserdem isses immer so ne umgewöhnung vom hardtail aufs fully, das macht mir immer zu schaffen! aber wat mut dat mut...
ich sag dann nochmal bescheid!


----------



## thaper (26. Mai 2006)

js mal guggen mich hats vorhin bei nehm relativ großen double beim buck da hinten beim northshore ins flat gewuchtet.... hab etzn verstauchtes handgelenk undn überdehntes bein... geil oder... das bein gign ja noch aber das mit der hand... man man man ich hoffe des geht bis moin wieder wech naja das wetter naja man  muss sich daran gewöhnen dann gehts scho...
ich kenn dich und die anderen erst seit dem tag als das mit der gabel war... weil ich noch unbedingt nochma aufn buck rauf wollte und der thomas (corratec breakmachine) heim wollte und dann seit ihr gekommen und da hab ich halt gfragt ob ich mit kann...


----------



## frontlinepunk (26. Mai 2006)

achso!
ja... s c h e i s s e, also das mit der hand... hier in ansbach regnet es jetzt schon den ganzen tag lang, das nervt... ich hatte gehofft, dass das wetter doch noch besser wird, ich bin zwar kein schön-wetter-biker, aber das ist mir zu viel regen!

hmmm... ist ja wünschenswert, dass sich hand und bein wieder erholen! in diesem sinne erstmal gute besserung!


----------



## thaper (26. Mai 2006)

frontlinepunk schrieb:
			
		

> achso!
> ja... s c h e i s s e, also das mit der hand... hier in ansbach regnet es jetzt schon den ganzen tag lang, das nervt... ich hatte gehofft, dass das wetter doch noch besser wird, ich bin zwar kein schön-wetter-biker, aber das ist mir zu viel regen!
> 
> hmmm... ist ja wünschenswert, dass sich hand und bein wieder erholen! in diesem sinne erstmal gute besserung!



danke danke....
öhm du wohnst in ansbach??? kennst du dann den typen da mit dem orange 222 mit t8 mit so goldenen brücken und den mit dem ghost downhiller? die waren neulich auch am buck... also als du da warst


----------



## SpongeBob (27. Mai 2006)

Geht heute was bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (27. Mai 2006)

spongebob es wird heute genauso wie die letzten tage so nachmittags regnen.. und leider hab ich 2 geprellte handgelenke und ein geprelltes bein dieses wochenende wird leider nichts mehr.....HEUL


----------



## frontlinepunk (27. Mai 2006)

sers!
ehrlich gesagt kenne ich keinen von beiden... sind fast ausschließlich hardtailfahrer soweit ich weiß (2,3 ausnahmen)...

so, nachdem das ein bikeloser tag war muss ich erstmal was bechern gehen, das gigapipeinnenlager is jetzt zu teuer geworden bei ebay... mist...
nächstes we steht wionterberg und willingen an, da wird es dann nichts mitm buck... wenn ich noch ne billige sc-gabel fürs stinky finden würde (130mm-150mm FW), würd mich das echt happy machen (angebote unter 50eus welcome ;-) )

*
@spongebob: funzt deins noch bestens? achse verzogen? adapter für 68mm?*


----------



## thaper (28. Mai 2006)

boah ich will mit....  aber leider bin ich in schweden... aahh kopf gegen tisch hau... shit etz tut mir echt alles weh...


----------



## SpongeBob (28. Mai 2006)

@ Front

Klar, war ja nur so 2 Monate drin. Adapter leider keine.


----------



## frontlinepunk (28. Mai 2006)

schade schade, dann passt es nicht...

aufpassen mit dem kopf!


----------



## thaper (28. Mai 2006)

keine angst hatte wie vorgeschriebn n helm an


----------



## SpongeBob (28. Mai 2006)

Schön war es heute. Will los und genau ein Block weiter reißt mir die Kette. Super.


----------



## thaper (29. Mai 2006)

tja das pech haben sonntags fahrer...


----------



## SpongeBob (29. Mai 2006)

Aber wird jetzt gleich alles gerichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (29. Mai 2006)

eigentlich sollte man dir den kopf abhacken dafür das du dein demo verkauft hast... das sieht ma richtig geil aus..... aber etz hats der markus....


----------



## thaper (29. Mai 2006)

hey frontline: ich hab ne günstige suntour xcp 75 dj noch irgendwo rumliegen funzt noch top...^^ nur die eine dichtung is aweng beschädigt sifft aber net.... hat 120mm federweg


----------



## frontlinepunk (30. Mai 2006)

höhö...

da is vielleicht die drop off triple doch "a weng" besser...

trotzdem danke fürs angebot


----------



## SpongeBob (30. Mai 2006)

So, nun ist die Sonne da, Lohnt es sich nochr aus zu fahren? Aber ist ja Arschkalt!


----------



## showman (30. Mai 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun ist die Sonne da,


Alles nur verarsche.

Gruß Showman


----------



## thaper (30. Mai 2006)

hey wir waren heute draussen... wenn man regen gewöhnt is wie ich mittlerweile dann ist es hammer ist halt doof mit dem spritzen aber wir sin zur zeit eh mit trailbuilding an secret spots am buck beschäftigt also passts scho.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontlinepunk (31. Mai 2006)

war eben auch ein bißchen hüpfen  , der hund musste he raus, das hat es sich angeboten... 
aber dann hab ich den regen auf mich zukommen sehen  und bin nach hause geflüchtet!  

mist da!!! was soll dieses wetter überhaupt??


----------



## thaper (31. Mai 2006)

es gibt kein schlechtes wetter nur ungenügende fahrtechnik... und im dreckspielen macht doch spaß.. warn heut wieder am buck und ham was gaaanz tolles gebaut...darf aber nicht sagen was..... hab bilder von heute war schon bisi dreckig und rutschig komplett durchnässt aber war lustig..... besser als 30° C im schatten... zum bauen ist es halt ziemlich schön mit dem regen...


----------



## frontlinepunk (1. Juni 2006)

das stimm´t, zum bauen ist das wetter perfekt... aber ich finde es einfach nervig, bei dem wetter rumzufahren, also machbar isses, klar im schlamm spielen kann auch bocken, aber... naja... ich mag halt keinen regen und keinen schnee...
ausserdem hab ich auch wenig lust, die lines hier weich zu kloppen...


----------

